# Will E-manage work on a bimmer?



## AABorkov6176 (Mar 22, 2007)

Have any of you used E-manage on a BMW, I have a 1994 325IS that I plan on boosting. But not sure whether or not i need to modify my original ECU or use a piggyback such as E-manage. or if anyone has any suggestions on how i should manage my fuel/timing with a turbo application, Bimmers aren't a honda their a bit more hard to work with, any info helps thanks!


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

Well what is your goals with the turbo! 
Upp till 400 hp you ll not need 2 change the ems!
And depends how much you wanna spend on the EMS www.haltech.com if you wanna be safe use that one! Other wise there is a few other ems that are cheap and works ok
http://www.vems.co.uk/vems.html they have a complett kit with cabels and its ground mapped for your engine just plug and play For fine adjustmenst and the last 50 HP you ll need 2 map it uself and its easy the program they are using is buillt for ppl that dont know a **** and its in windows xp you just drag the arrow on the screen whatever just download the program http://media.vems.se/code/VemsMT1.0.53.zip and play. What you ll need is a lambda prob 140dollar and the complett system ll cost you 1300.

Mags


----------



## AABorkov6176 (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks for the info i will have to check that out then!


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

AABorkov6176 said:


> thanks for the info i will have to check that out then!


This is what i m here for hehe:thumbup:


----------

